

Track 84 Aircrafts the FBI Uses for Surveillance - abelsonlive
http://blog.enigma.io/track-84-aircrafts-the-fbi-uses-for-surveillance/

======
whichfawkes
Interesting. I'd like to see someone grab all this data and then do some
analysis and come up with a list of addresses that may be under surveillance.

You could probably even come up with probability data per address, based on
how likely it is to be at the exact center of however-many flight paths.

Here's an example of an especially regular flight:
[http://www.flightradar24.com/data/airplanes/N539MY#667fc34](http://www.flightradar24.com/data/airplanes/N539MY#667fc34)

It looks like they followed someone from one of those neighborhoods over to
that big circled-in area just south of the Pentagon. You can even tell that
whatever they followed was probably driving on I-395.

